# Basement framing and finishing



## Eglide (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a room in my basement i want to finish, I have most the framing figured out in my head. My qeustion is pertaining to repairing the block walls as the have cracks in them. The drains for the room were to close to the house and have been addressed already. the cracks varey from hair line to 1/4 inch.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

What type of cracks?


----------



## Eglide (Jan 11, 2013)

In the mortar.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

If the cracks are non-structural issues, retuck the joints before framing in the wall.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

If it was me I would call in a foundation person. The cracks could be from frost or freezing water. Or they can be from the foundation of the house settling or sinking.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

1/4" crack is quite substancial in any wall. May be a foundation issue. Address that first, otherwise you are covering up a potential persistant problem.


----------



## coralee (Jan 18, 2011)

Look carefully to see if the cracks are from settling or from outside pressure pushing in. Sounds like the latter. You will need to make sure that the walls are not still moving in from pressure. Any leaks? Put a straight edge on the wall from top to bottom and see if and how much of a bow is in the wall, You can redo the joints and see if over time they recrack but that will take a year or so to tell. If you have fixed the problem outside repointing the cracks is easy and if you have a wetness issue they make a waterproofing masonry paint that you can use that works well. Keep in mind that if you have a wetness issue you also have hydraulic pressure on the wall. If so try to divert the outside water with grading and or eaves troughs.


----------



## daniel01 (Jan 24, 2013)

You could put some cable railing to make your basement framing safe.


----------

